# his and hers shifter



## mjingle (May 11, 2010)

ive got a 67 counsel and a his and hers shifter from different sources does not seem to fit to counsel. what do i have to modify.it is going in a 66 lemans with a floor shifter counsels are the same except one is flat the 66 is ribbed.can anyone help me thanks


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

This is a very doable project. Here is a pic of what I did in my 64 GTO. It's a 64 console with a 67 His & Hers shifter. Then made a ribbed insert to fit on the His & Hers top plate. Do you know what your shifter came out of for sure. I used a 67 cause knew all I had to do was enlarge the shifter hole from power-guide size to H & H size. Sounds like maybe that is for you might have a PG console, might show a picture..Les



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

very nice Les, how did you make the ribbed insert, i would like to do that with mine, i have a B&M ratchet i modified in there (his and her's w/o the hers).


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

HI Brian, this will be easy for you cause I'm seen your work. I still have 1/2 the console top I cut up to do this which you can have for 10 bucks if you want it. Then just make a cardboard template of the top plate and with a little cutting and whittling you can pull it off. My disc sander is on my Shopsmith & a dremel tool works will for the inside whittling, the pot metal works easy. Here a shot of the piece I had left not mint but plenty of material to work with....Les




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sound like a deal Les....man that looks sweet on your car, thanks for sharing...you still have the address?....let me know what ship costs and i will send out a check


----------



## mjingle (May 11, 2010)

thanks FNG69 for the help .im going with the 67 console so ill enlarge shifter hole.think i should order new wood trim set for template first? and sell ribbed cover


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Instg8ter said:


> sound like a deal Les....man that looks sweet on your car, thanks for sharing...you still have the address?....let me know what ship costs and i will send out a check


Deal will get it in the mail tomorrow just check postage meter to see what that ends up being..



mjingle said:


> thanks FNG69 for the help .im going with the 67 console so ill enlarge shifter hole.think i should order new wood trim set for template first? and sell ribbed cover


You probably still have correct cover all the covers were ribbed, Just on the 67 one you needed the console door applique plate to stick the woodgrain too.. I'm not sure if the 66 PG cable will work on a 400. When I put my Tubo 400 and H & H shifter used the cable from the H & H..


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

If you need a new cable try Shiftworks they make a nice reproduction that is more flexible than the original, you can almost tie it in a knot, my 69' firebird with the rally shifter used to go through a cable a year....but then again i used to bang it like a stick shift.

will do Les...thanks bud, saw your collection on the other post check out my post for Pontiac SUV....you will like....:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

mjingle said:


> thanks FNG69 for the help .im going with the 67 console so ill enlarge shifter hole.think i should order new wood trim set for template first? and sell ribbed cover


you might have a shifter out of a 68 GTO or an oldsmobile, they mount differently.....the 67 GTO shifter will be the easiest to install in a 64-67 console.


----------

